# CD vs. MP3



## thysol (19. August 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe nur eine kurze Frage:

Wie gross ist der Klangliche Unterschied zwischen CDs und MP3s? Ab welcher Klasse Boxen gibt es einen merklichen Unterschied oder gibt es so gut wie keinen Unterschied?


----------



## Sash (19. August 2010)

256kb/s solltens sein.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (19. August 2010)

Das hängt sicher auch von der Aufnahmequalität ab. Nen schlecht bearbeiteter Audio-Track ist sicher nicht mit nem guten Mp3-Track vergleichbar. Sogar aktuelle Filmsoundtracks sind nicht gerade perfekt abgemischt.. :/ Ich hab mir jetzt mal den Starwars Soundtrack (Rückkehr der Jedi) bei ebay besorgt und bin arg enttäuscht von der CD-Qualität.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2010)

Vergleichen sollte man daher wohl eine CD, die man besitzt, Ein Track daraus, der sich eignet, kann man dann als MP3 konvertieren, in 320kb halt, da das meiner Meinung nach Standard ist und man hat ja auch genug Platz auf der Platte/Stick, dass man sich den 128kb Kram nicht mehr antun muss.


----------



## keendeen (19. August 2010)

256kb/s oder 320kb/s haben in der kompression echt so gut wie keinen unterschied zu einer cd. ....speicherplatz ist ja auch kein thema mehr....

solltest dir aber mal das FLAC format anschauen. da hat ein song manchmal 40-50mb. ist besser als jede cd von der qualität....


----------



## Sash (19. August 2010)

naja wenn man es von der cd her rippt, ist die cd die orig. quelle und da gibts nix besseres. ausser die plattenfirma schickt dir ne flac datei die master ist.


----------



## Zerebo (19. August 2010)

Mp3 Dateien mit 128 Kb/s sind Schrott das hört man relativ schnell.
192 kb/s sind deutlich besser,bei sehr guten Aufnahmen und gutem Equipment kann man den Unterschied zu Cd's aber raushören.
Der Unterschied ist aber für mich mit meinen Sennheiser 650 an einer Essence relativ gering.
Es kommt aber immer auf die Musik,deren Abmischung und das Equipment an.
Ich würd sagen bei Kopfhörern ab 200 Euro sollte man es auf jedenfall hören.
Bei Lautsprecher ein ganzes Stück teurer.


----------



## keendeen (19. August 2010)

ja klar das wollte ich natürlich gerade sagen. das format hat das zeug besser zu sein als cd wenn es vom master(oder einer anderen besserwertigen quelle wie audio-blueray oder audio-hddvd) auf flac konvertiert wurde.

seit dem ich mal richtige hifi boxen habe kann ich mir meine alten 128kb/s mp3s echt net mehr reinziehen weil man die miese qualität merkt....


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2010)

Die heutige CD-Qualität mancher Scheiben (ganz besonders alte Alben, die "Re-mastered" wurden), ist eine Peinlichkeit. 

Ich kaufe mittlerweile überwiegend MP3 Files von Musik, bei der ich ohnehin weiß, dass die unter Clipping und anderen Produktionsfehlern leiden. Das gleiche gilt bei Scheiben, deren Dynamikwert mehr als bescheiden ist. Ist was gutes dabei, wird es nachträglich als CD geordert (das letzte Gute, war "M.A.N.D.Y - Body Language", was in meine Sammlung gelangte. 

Die CD ist einer MP3 weit überlegen, nur nutzen dies kaum Produzenten aus. Manchmal aus Mangel an Können, die Regel ist aber aus "Rücksicht" auf das typische Handy-Publikum. Auch ein Grund, warum SACD und DVD-Audio Totgeburten waren/sind. Was da aus Amerika herüber schwappt ist ohnehin unter aller Kanone. Nette Ohrwürmer, aber der Klang ist Einheitsbrei. 

Ein Blind-Test ist am besten geeignet, um heraus zu finden, ob man den Unterschied hört oder nicht. Einfach einen Freund schnappen, Augen zu und durch hören. Bei einer Rate von 192kbit, kann man die Unterschiede bereits mit der Canton GLE490 (500 €) verlässlich hören. 320er Files hingegen nur noch, wenn man Songs sehr gut kennt und sich darauf konzentriert. Youtube-Videos wird man aber auch mit der billigsten Kompaktanlage heraus hören.


----------



## keendeen (19. August 2010)

FLAC scheint meinermeinung nach aber auch nen viel größeren dynamik umfang zu haben. ist für die wahrnemung auch sehr wichtig, wie von dir angesprochen.... ich habe den inception soundtrack von hans zimmer im flac format und es ist unglaublich, dagegen hört sich die mp3 version echt superflach an.


----------



## thysol (19. August 2010)

Ok, danke fuer die Antworten. 

Ich denke fuer mich werden fuer die meisten Lieder wohl MP3s ausreichen. Nur fuer Stuecke die sich auf einer CD wirklich deutlich besser anhoeren wie Pokerclock sagte kaufe ich mir dann wohl die CD. Einige Hi-Fi Zeitschriften Listen ja Audiophile CDs auf.

Eine letzte Frage habe ich aber noch,

Wie ist denn die Qualitaet von Webradio?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (19. August 2010)

Hörst dir doch an..  Ich höre oft Webradio. Ist echt okay.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mittlerweile überwiegend MP3 Files von Musik, bei der ich ohnehin weiß, dass die unter Clipping und anderen Produktionsfehlern leiden. Das gleiche gilt bei Scheiben, deren Dynamikwert mehr als bescheiden ist. Ist was gutes dabei, wird es nachträglich als CD geordert (das letzte Gute, war "M.A.N.D.Y - Body Language", was in meine Sammlung gelangte.


 
Hast du da mal ein Link, wo man sich in die Materie reinlesen kann?
Dass bei der CD die Quelle ebenso entscheident ist, wie bei der MP3 ist klar, aber ich ging jetzt davon aus, dass die Quelle für die CD Produktion immer recht gut ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du da mal ein Link, wo man sich in die Materie reinlesen kann?
> Dass bei der CD die Quelle ebenso entscheident ist, wie bei der MP3 ist klar, aber ich ging jetzt davon aus, dass die Quelle für die CD Produktion immer recht gut ist.



Einmal durchlesen bitte: Loudness war ? Wikipedia

Es gibt auch ein Tool, dass die Dynamik Rate analysiert und auswertet: Sehr interessant, was da zu Tage kommt (liest nur MP3 und WMA) > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1563742-post29.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2010)

Stimmt, dass einiges inzwischen lauter ist als früher, ist mir schon aufgefallen.
Leider ist lauter nicht besser, das ist das Dilemma.


----------



## Sash (19. August 2010)

hab hier noch ne cd von john williams, best of cinema hits, hört sich klasse an und hat viel dynamik.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2010)

Die Frage ist halt so oder so, um was es geht und wie wichtig es einem ist. Bei Pop-Musik oder auch techno, rap, metal usw. geht man ja idR nicht hin, setzt sich auf Sofa, schließt die Augen und lauscht GANZ genau vor allem der Dynamik der Instrumente und der Stimme und ist total geschockt, wenn man auf ner besseren Anlage / mit ner CD dann mehr Details raushört... da ist zB ein orchestraler Soundtrack was GANZ anderes, oder wenn einem vom Aushauchen des Saxophons untermalt vom Streichen auf der Drum mit nem Pinselchen bei nem Jazzstück einer abgeht...    Für typische Musik, die die meisten hören, vor allem meistens eher nebenbei hören, weil man den SONG gut findet, kann man so oder so problemlos ne MP3 nehmen. Als verlustfreies File würde man vlt. dann nochmal mehr Nuancen raushören, aber auf die kommt es den meisten Leuten echt nicht mehr an, sofern deren "Anlage" überhaupt gut genug dafür wäre.

Ich glaub manchem hier ist gar nicht bewußt, dass er eher zu einer "audiophilen Elite" gehört  Von meinen 20 engeren Bekannten und Verwandten hat außer mir nur EINER "Equipment" für mehr als 400€, und der hat nen alten Verstärker von Kenwood mit ex-1500*DM*-Boxen und seit 4 jahren dazu noch einen Sony Receiver+5.1-Boxenset für 700-800€... alle anderen haben maximal eine 250€-kompaktanlage, die meisten haben einfach nur 30€-Boxen an ihrem PC, ein 80€ Küchenradio mit CD usw. - "das reicht doch, ich will doch nur den Song hören", heißt es dann immer... 

So bei 128kbps höre ICH auch auf einer normalen Anlage (sagen wir mal Hifi mit Boxen für 200€ oder PC-Boxen Stereo für 100€) bei einigen Songs, _dass _es ne Mp3 ist, weil es GANZ leicht "scheppert" bei den Mitten und Höhen. Ich rippe daher immer in 256kbps, aber bei einigen Songs hör ich da selbst im direkten Vergleich manchmal doch keinen Unterschied zwischen 128 und 256, wobei das dann auch nur auf meinen 140€-Aktivboxen ist bzw. auf meinem Sony-Handy mit 15€-Kopfhörern.


Ach ja: ICH kaufe fast nur CDs - zu MP3 greife ich nur, wenn ich mal nur EINEN Track suche und nicht extra das Album / die Maxi will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2010)

Ich kaufe nur noch MP3s, weils einfach bequemer ist und ich meine Bude nicht mir CDs vollmülle. Hab das beim Bekannten gesehen, der CD Sammler ist und auch öfters Flohmärkte abklappert.
Der hat geschätzte 20.000 CDs. 
Was die an Platz wegnehmen... 
... und ob ich nun den Song als mp3 höre oder auf CD macht für mich keinen Unterschied und meine Anlage ist schon hochwertig.

Liegt aber sicher auch an das Musikgenre, den man hört.
Ziehe ich mir ein paar Scheiben Mozart oder Bach rein, sieht die Sache ganz anders aus.
Besonders interessant ist hier der "Bolero" von Maurice Ravel.
Den muss man mal als Musikfan gehört haben, auch wenn man kein Klassik Fan ist.

Genauso sagen einige Leute, dass die Musik auf der Vinylschallplatte (jep, das schwarze, runde Ding, hier könnt ihrs sehen ) "wärmer" klingt als auf einer CD. Frag mich aber nicht, wie sich das äußert, ich finde Schallplatten veraltet, die knacken und haben Kratzspuren.

Ach ja, meine MP3s sind grundsätzlich in 320kb geschnitzt.


Edit:
Hab vergessen das Bild reinzubauen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thysol (19. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genauso sagen einige Leute, dass die Musik auf der Vinylschallplatte (jep, das schwarze, runde Ding, hier könnt ihrs sehen ) "wärmer" klingt als auf einer CD. Frag mich aber nicht, wie sich das äußert, ich finde Schallplatten veraltet, die knacken und haben Kratzspuren.



Also ich weiss nicht ob ich da richtig oder falsch liege aber mein Vater hat mir mal erzaehlt dass die beste Sound-Qualitaet aus Schallplatten kommen soll weil da noch analog und nicht digital abgetastet wird. Stimmt dass oder ist dass nur ein Mythos?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. August 2010)

Richtig veraltet würd ich jetzt nicht sagen. 
Ich find die Alben wo ich Vinyl/Mp3 daheim hab die vinyl deutlich besser. (320 kpb)


----------



## Sash (19. August 2010)

ist halt liebhaber sound, aber besser ist die platte nicht.


----------



## thysol (19. August 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ist halt liebhaber sound, aber besser ist die platte nicht.



Aber wieso denn nicht? Logisch gesehen sind alle Details die es gibt auf der Platte analog, nirgends muss mann Abstriche machen. Bei der MP3 dagegen gehen Details bei der Digitalisierung verloren.


----------



## Dr. Cox (19. August 2010)

Schallplatten klingen halt etwas wärmer als CDs, was bei bestimmter Musik recht angenehm sein kann


----------



## Sash (19. August 2010)

^^jo genau. und bei jeder abtastung, also bei jedem abspielen kann die rille leicht beschädigt werden bzw das rauschen kann zu nehmen und die details können abnehmen, bei ner cd nicht. bei ner cd kommts halt drauf an wieviel die plattenfirma auf qualität setzt.


----------



## Pravasi (19. August 2010)

Ich hatte alle meine CDs als verlustfreie WMAs auf die Festplatte übertragen.
Dann habe ich mir nen iPod gekauft und deswegen alles auf 320er Mp3s konvertiert:Mist,Mist,Mist!
Ich habe sofort auf meiner wirklich nicht besonderen Anlage(vom Kopfhörer erst gar nicht zu reden)einen Qualitätsverlust feststellen müssen. 
Wenn ich mir jetzt eine bessere Anlage kaufen tue,werde ich nochmal alles neu machen müssen,entweder Flac oder wieder WMA,aber Mp3 empfinde ich schon als wesentlich schlechter wie CD.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Also ich weiss nicht ob ich da richtig oder falsch liege aber mein Vater hat mir mal erzaehlt dass die beste Sound-Qualitaet aus Schallplatten kommen soll weil da noch analog und nicht digital abgetastet wird. Stimmt dass oder ist dass nur ein Mythos?


 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein Mythos, dem alte Leute hinterherlaufen, weil früher alles besser war als heute. 

Ich hab noch alte Schallplatten und die gleichen Songs als CD und dann in MP3.
CD und MP3 klingen gleich, super eben.
Schallplatte knirscht etwas, klingt dumpfer, einfach weniger Höhen.
Wo das "besser" sein soll, entzieht sich mir. 



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Schallplatten klingen halt etwas wärmer als CDs, was bei bestimmter Musik recht angenehm sein kann


 
Ja ja, genau, "wärmer", hatte ich ja schon gesagt, aber wie kommst du darauf?
Ich finde Schallplatten klingen eben alt, weniger Höhen, keine Tiefen, alles mischt sich dazwischen, keine klare Linie.


----------



## TAZ (19. August 2010)

keendeen schrieb:


> Genauso sagen einige Leute, dass die Musik auf der Vinylschallplatte (jep, das schwarze, runde Ding, hier könnt ihrs sehen ) "wärmer" klingt als auf einer CD. Frag mich aber nicht, wie sich das äußert, ich finde Schallplatten veraltet, die knacken und haben Kratzspuren.



Schallplatten sind nicht veraltet, und noch immer kommen sehr viele Alben von "ernsthaften" Künstlern auf LP.

Wenn sie knacken und kratzen sind sie verstaubt und werden nicht gepflegt, bzw. das Gerät und oder das Tonabnehmersystem ist Müll. 
Eine saubere Schallplatte auf einem relativ ordentlichen Dreher (z.B. Technics SL 1210 MK II, nicht nur für DJs, auch für den Heimgebrauch sehr zu empfehlen) klingt sogar so gut, dass ich sage dass 99% der Leute sie nicht von einer CD unterscheiden können.

Vinyl klingt auch wärmer als eine CD, aus einem einfachen Grund, sie sind besser abgemischt! Der Loudness-War wie er bei CDs praktiziert wird, findet hier nicht statt, das gibt die LP als System auch gar nicht her.

Schallplatten kaufen sich eben Liebhaber richtiger Musik, wer sich nur zudröhnen lassen will und "Musik" (Was sich heutzutage halt alles so nennen darf) nur nebenbei konsumiert braucht das nicht.
Aber wenn ich eine Schallplatte auflege und mir diese dann anhöre ist das ein sehr bewusster Vorgang...dann wird Musik-hören vom passiven zu einem aktiven Vorgang....aber leider fehlt heute vielen der ästhetische Sinn für sowas, oder die Zeit... was auch immer....


----------



## Sash (19. August 2010)

mit dem wärmer liegt daran das viele denken schallplatten haben mehr tiefe, einen besseren bass. was gar nicht stimmt, eine platte ist viel flacher vom sound her als eine cd. da die keinen eigentlichen bass hat wird dieser schon im plattenspieler verstärkt, und je nach player kann das unterschiedlich ausfallen.


----------



## TAZ (19. August 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> mit dem wärmer liegt daran das viele denken schallplatten haben mehr tiefe, einen besseren bass. was gar nicht stimmt, eine platte ist viel flacher vom sound her als eine cd. da die keinen eigentlichen bass hat wird dieser schon im plattenspieler verstärkt, und je nach player kann das unterschiedlich ausfallen.




Technisch gesehen stimmt das ja auch...aber das Potential einer CD wird eben nicht ausgenutzt! Da wird alles nur auf maximale Lautstärke geregelt...mehr nicht!
Wenn man eine CD ordentlich mastern würde, so wie es bei Schallplatten passiert, wäre diese den Schallplatten klangtechnisch weit überlegen!

DYNAMIC RANGE | pleasurize music!

Ich merk es ja immer wenn ich die alten Dire Straits Alben reinlegen...die sind zwar leiser...klingen aber einfach besser!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2010)

TAZ schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich eine Schallplatte auflege und mir diese dann anhöre ist das ein sehr bewusster Vorgang...dann wird Musik-hören vom passiven zu einem aktiven Vorgang....aber leider fehlt heute vielen der ästhetische Sinn für sowas, oder die Zeit... was auch immer....


 
Das ist wie mit Fotos.
Seit es die Digitalbilder gibt, haben Fotoalben, wie früher, keine Verwendung mehr, die Bilderflut hat dafür gesorgt, dass ein Foto zum Wegwerfartikel verkommen ist.
Wer macht heute noch Diaabende oder guckt sich mit Freunden/Verwandten ein Fotoalbum an?


----------



## Sash (19. August 2010)

keiner, fotos landen im datennirva auf ner externen hd.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. August 2010)

Gut gepflegte Schallplatten halten länger und klingen meist (imo) besser.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer macht heute noch Diaabende oder guckt sich mit Freunden/Verwandten ein Fotoalbum an?


 
Das hab ICH mit meinen 35 Lenzen weder früher noch heute je gemacht   maximal mal mit Omi als die mal zu Besuch war kurz ein Fotoalbum angeschaut, so alle 2 Jahre mal... würde ich aber dann "digital" ebenso machen, dass man sich ab und an alte Fotos anschaut.


Wegen Vinyl: also "besser" sind die nicht, halt anders, und manche stehen halt drauf und FINDEN das besser, genau wie manche nen Wummsenden bass finden als einen zurückhaltenden Bass, oder nen mercedes schöner als nen BWM, auch wenn die gleichgut sind   Aber für viele Leute wäre das einfach viel zu unpraktisch, und wenn man nicht wirklich sehr pfleglich umgeht mit Platten und Abtaster, hat man halt schnell Störungen, mal davon abgesehen, dass so was wie Titelwahl oder Track Vor/zurück nicht möglich ist, ohne behutsam per Hand die passende Rille zu finden... sofern man "seine" Musik überhaupt auf Platte findet. Und wenn man das als MP3 haben will, MUSS man es per Soundkarte erstmal in Echtzeit aufnehmen, wenn dann die Karte keinen guten Line-In hat, ist das auch Mist... 

Das wär mir echt viel zu blöd, selbst wenn der Sound hörbar "wärmer" ist oder was auch immer. Teurer isses zudem auch, ein guter Plattenspieler ist viel teurer als ein CD-Player, die Platten sind iDr teurer, und zum Aufnehmen wie gesagt noch ne teurere Sondkarte - nee, lass mal...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. August 2010)

hier ist ja was los ^^

also ich bin bekennender Schallplattenliebhaber.
Grundsätzlich muss man aber zugeben, dass die Schallplatte schon aufgrund ihrer physikalischen Möglichkeiten niemals besser klingen kann als eine gut abgemischte CD (Rauschabstand, Kanaltrennung usw.)
Warum oft behauptet wird, die Schallplatte klänge besser als die CD hat folgenden Hintergrund:
CDs werden seit Anfang der 90er immer lauter ausgesteuert wodurch die Dynamik flöten geht (weil eben weniger Headroom vorhanden ist). Seit ca. 2000 treibt man das sogar soweit, dass CDs bis ins Clipping ausgesteuert werden.
Eine Schallplatte kann man aber garnicht so stark aussteuern, da sonst die Nadel aus der Rille springen würde. Deshalb werden Schallplatten völlig anders gemastert als CDs, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, es gibt auch einige Pop-Produktionen die direkt vom CD-Master geschnitten werden. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist das Album "The House" von Katie Melua. Während es sich auf CD ziemlich gut anhört, zischelt die Platte nur so vor sich hin. Da ist das Master für die Schallplatte einfach zu hoch ausgesteuert.
Dadurch hat man bei Schallplatten im Regelfall eine höhere Dynamik als bei aktuellen CDs.

Das eine Schallplatte wärmer klingt als eine CD ist auch ein Mythos. Es kommt dabei zu einem großen Teil auf den Tonabnehmer an, wie sich die Platte am Ende anhört. Mein Ortofon 2m red klingt z.B. eher warm, donnernd und detailliert in den Höhen. Mein Audio Technica 3600L dagegen ist im Bass eher trocken, leicht zurückhaltend und aggressiv im Hochton.

Und was das Knistern und Knaxen angeht...es kommt halt drauf an wie man seine Platten behandelt. Wenn man sie in frischen Antistatik-Innensleeves lagert, ab und zu mal wäscht und vor dem Abspielen mit einer Plattenbürste von Staub befreit hat eine Platte genauso wenige Störgeräusche wie eine CD, nämlich garkeine. Es gibt aber auch schlecht produzierte Vinyls die von Haus aus ein starkes Rillenrauschen oder Knaxer drin haben.

Mir geht es beim Hören von Schallplatten aber nicht um den mutmaßlich besseren Klang...es ist für mich viel mehr ein Ritual eine Platte aufzulegen und dann bei gemütlicher Stimmung dem Album zu lauschen.

EDIT:



> mal davon abgesehen, dass so was wie Titelwahl oder Track Vor/zurück nicht möglich ist



Auch das ist ein Reiz dieses Mediums. Man hört ein Album nicht als eine Aneinanderreihung einzelner Titel, sondern als das was es ist. Ein Gesamtkunstwerk. Da merkt man bei vielen Alben auch erstmal, dass da ein Gesamtkonzept dahinter steckt und die Titel nicht willkürlich aneinandergreiht sind.



> sofern man "seine" Musik überhaupt auf Platte findet.



Das Angebot ist mittlerweile wieder sehr gut. Gerade im Bereich Indie/Alternative/Metal werden sehr viele Alben wieder auf Vinyl veröffentlicht.



> Und wenn man das als MP3 haben will, MUSS man es per Soundkarte erstmal in Echtzeit aufnehmen



Bei vielen Vinyls liegt ein Download-Code für das Album als Mp3 bei, oder das Album wird sogar auf CD mit dazugepackt ("The House" von Melua). Abgesehn davon ist die Schallplatte für mich kein Alternativ-Medium. Es ist eine Ergänzung. Ich habe jedes Album, das ich auf Vinyl habe auch als CD (bis auf eine Ausnahme, das hab ich auf CD noch nicht gefunden ). Das Digitalisieren ist wirklich sehr umständlich, und die Arbeit möchte ich mir nicht machen. 



> , ein guter Plattenspieler ist viel teurer als ein CD-Player,



Was wohl an den Produkionszahlen liegt. Abgesehen davon gibt es durchaus Billig-Plattenspieler für 50€.



> die Platten sind iDr teurer



Man bekommt aber auch einen nicht zu vernachlässigenden Mehrwert dafür 



> Das wär mir echt viel zu blöd



Es kommt halt drauf an wie man Musik konsumiert.  Ich kann Abends bei ner schönen Schallplatte sehr gut abschalten und entspannen. Das Gefühl vermittelt mir mein CD-Player leider nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das hab ICH mit meinen 35 Lenzen weder früher noch heute je gemacht


 
Verdammt.. 35... 
Kommst du ohne Schmerzen überhaupt noch durch den Tag?  



Herbboy schrieb:


> maximal mal mit Omi als die mal zu Besuch war kurz ein Fotoalbum angeschaut, so alle 2 Jahre mal... würde ich aber dann "digital" ebenso machen, dass man sich ab und an alte Fotos anschaut.


 
Meine Bilder, die ich bisher so geschossen habe, sind alle auf Festplatte, seit dem Raufpacken nie wieder angeguckt. 



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Das Digitalisieren ist wirklich sehr umständlich, und die Arbeit möchte ich mir nicht machen.


 
Ich hab das mit den Schallplatten, die mein Bruder und ich haben, gemacht. War sehr viel Arbeit und ich habe mir extra einen neuen Plattenspieler besorgt (vom Flohmarkt ) und eine neue Nadel (Fachmarkt ).
Das Problem beim Digitalisieren ist, dass man das in Echtzeit machen muss. 
"Rippen" wie bei CDs in 20fach geht nicht. 
Und das Schallplattenlaufwerk passte auch nicht in das PC Gehäuse rein. 

Das Ergebnis war aber sehr gut, klang super, ein paar Knackser habe ich bei weniger Scheiben nicht wegbekommen (trotz guter Software).

Richtig blöd ist nur, dass ich heute alle Musikstücke, die ich damals in mühseeliger Arbeit digitallisiert habe, heute problemlos als CD kaufen kann, ich hätte mir die Arbeit sparen können.


----------



## Blutstoff (19. August 2010)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Ich hatte alle meine CDs als verlustfreie WMAs auf die Festplatte übertragen.
> Dann habe ich mir nen iPod gekauft und deswegen alles auf 320er Mp3s konvertiert:Mist,Mist,Mist!
> Ich habe sofort auf meiner wirklich nicht besonderen Anlage(vom Kopfhörer erst gar nicht zu reden)einen Qualitätsverlust feststellen müssen.
> Wenn ich mir jetzt eine bessere Anlage kaufen tue,werde ich nochmal alles neu machen müssen,entweder Flac oder wieder WMA,aber Mp3 empfinde ich schon als wesentlich schlechter wie CD.


 
Dass du auf einem Ipod einen gravierenden Klangunterschied feststellst liegt wahrscheinlich am verwendeten Codex, als an der MP3 selbst.



> Das hab ICH mit meinen 35 Lenzen weder früher noch heute je gemacht   maximal mal mit Omi als die mal zu Besuch war kurz ein Fotoalbum angeschaut, so alle 2 Jahre mal... würde ich aber dann "digital" ebenso machen, dass man sich ab und an alte Fotos anschaut.


 
Sehe ich ganz ähnlich. Ich hab's früher auch nicht gemacht und heute kann man Fotos doch ganz bequem auf den Flatscreen oder Beamer streamen. Somit wird einem das vorher umständliche Entwickeln sogar erspart.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Dass du auf einem Ipod einen gravierenden Klangunterschied feststellst liegt wahrscheinlich am verwendeten Codex, als an der MP3 selbst.


 
Der codec ist da schon sehr wichtig, genau.
Es gibt massenweise Codecs, meist Freeware, aber auch teurer. Ich benutze den Fraunhofer.


----------



## Pravasi (20. August 2010)

Hmm...
Was genau ist denn ein Codec?
Und den Qualitätsverlust nehme ich ja im Vergleich über die Anlage wahr. Wie die WMAs sich auf den iPod angehört hätten kann ich ja nicht wissen.
Die WMAs habe ich allerdings auf dem Mediaplayer gehabt und die Mp3s dann auf Mediamonkey. Kann der andere Player evtl. der Grund für den Verlust sein?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. August 2010)

Du kannst die Lossless WMA auch in ALAC (apple lossless audio codec) umkodieren, dann sind sie qaultitativ gleich, da verlustfrei komprimiert. Und ALAC kann man auch mit dem iPod abspielen. Dann merkst du obs am Player oder am Codec liegt


----------



## Blutstoff (20. August 2010)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Was genau ist denn ein Codec?
> Und den Qualitätsverlust nehme ich ja im Vergleich über die Anlage wahr. Wie die WMAs sich auf den iPod angehört hätten kann ich ja nicht wissen.
> Die WMAs habe ich allerdings auf dem Mediaplayer gehabt und die Mp3s dann auf Mediamonkey. Kann der andere Player evtl. der Grund für den Verlust sein?


 
Ein Codec (z.B. Lame) wandelt die Daten der CD in das MP3-Format um. Wenn der Codec schlecht ist, bringen dir die 320 kbit/s auch nichts. 
An meinem Teufel CE400 höre ich keinen Unterschied zwischen gut codierter MP3 und unkomprimierter CD. An meinen nuVero14 Lautsprechern ist der Unterschied zwar präsent, aber kaum schlechter.


----------



## Nixtreme (20. August 2010)

Grundsätzlich finde ich, haben alle formate ihre daseinsberechtigung. Ich persönlich präferiere das MP3-Format schlichtweg aus prakitschen Gründen. Und beim Genre dass ich so höre (Metal) ist sowieso die CD-Qualität nach 2000 fürn Anus. Hat mal einer Death Magnetic von Metallica gehört? Zum Davonrennen! Dynamikumfang praktisch nicht vorhanden...Jeder Schlag der Base-/Snare-/Tom-Drum übersteuert (Clipping), die Gitarren sind ein einziges Desaster! Die CD hab ich gekauft, gerippt in 256kbps und seitdem verstaubt die im Regal.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Warum oft behauptet wird, die Schallplatte klänge besser als die CD hat folgenden Hintergrund:
> CDs werden seit Anfang der 90er immer lauter ausgesteuert wodurch


 das hat aber ja nix mit dem Medium zu tun, sondern mit den Producern.   Das Medium "zwingt" die Labels lediglich dazu, es anders abzumischen, das könnten die auf CDs aber ebenso tun.




> Eine Schallplatte kann man aber garnicht so stark aussteuern, da sonst die Nadel aus der Rille springen würde. Deshalb werden Schallplatten völlig anders gemastert als CDs, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, es gibt auch einige Pop-Produktionen die direkt vom CD-Master geschnitten werden.


 das ist halt die Frage, welche Labels sich diese Mühe machen und welche das Master für die CD nehmen und es dann einfach nur um 0.5-1dB absenken, damit es auf vinyl keine Probleme gibt. Die Dynamik bliebe dann aber ja die gleiche wie für die CD. ^^

So oder so muss man natürlich erstmal die Anlage und die Muße haben, und natürlich das gleiche Album auch als CD, um das wirklich zu merken.



> Was wohl an den Produkionszahlen liegt. Abgesehen davon gibt es durchaus Billig-Plattenspieler für 50€.


 ich meinte natürlich Plattenspieler, die gut genug sind, um es mit einem normalen CD-Player bzw. der CD-Funktion eines normalen 60-70€ DVD-Players aufzunehmen. Also, Plattenspieler, die überhaupt gut genug klingen, um Dynamikunterschiede wahrzunehmen und keine Störgeräusche zu haben. Wenn ich den USB-Plattenspieler meines Vaters für 50€ anhöre, hört man da auch exreme Dynamikunterschiede zu nem CD-Player, nämlich dumpfen Bass, fehlende Höhen und zerschredderte Mitten - da hört sich ein Gramophon aus nem Retrofilm ja besser an   


ps: was "meine" Musik so angeht, gäb es echt kaum was auf vinyl.


----------



## Blutstoff (20. August 2010)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> Und beim Genre dass ich so höre (Metal) ist sowieso die CD-Qualität nach 2000 fürn Anus. Hat mal einer Death Magnetic von Metallica gehört? Zum Davonrennen! Dynamikumfang praktisch nicht vorhanden...Jeder Schlag der Base-/Snare-/Tom-Drum übersteuert (Clipping), die Gitarren sind ein einziges Desaster! Die CD hab ich gekauft, gerippt in 256kbps und seitdem verstaubt die im Regal.


 
Kann ich so bestätigen. Die Scheibe ist einfach nur Müll.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. August 2010)

> das hat aber ja nix mit dem Medium zu tun, sondern mit den Producern.  Das Medium "zwingt" die Labels lediglich dazu, es anders abzumischen, das könnten die auf CDs aber ebenso tun.



eben, darum hab ich auch "behauptet wird" geschrieben...es liegt nicht am Medium, eine gut gemasterte CD klingt auf jeden Fall besser als eine Schallplatte.



> das ist halt die Frage, welche Labels sich diese Mühe machen und welche das Master für die CD nehmen und es dann einfach nur um 0.5-1dB absenken, damit es auf vinyl keine Probleme gibt. Die Dynamik bliebe dann aber ja die gleiche wie für die CD. ^^



Ja, das Risiko besteht natürlich aber glücklicherweise gibts das Problem bisher relativ selten, da die Leute, die eine Platte mastern können und eine Pressmatrize dafür anfertigen können (Know-How und Equipment) zum Großteil doch eher Liebhaber sind und da wert drauf legen. Und wie die Musik auf Schallplatte gemastert wird interessiert die Labels absolut garnicht, da da es nur ein Nischenmarkt ist. Denen ist wichtiger, dass das CD-Master schön laut ist damit man das Lied auch ja überall zu hören bekommt. 



> ich meinte natürlich Plattenspieler, die gut genug sind, um es mit einem normalen CD-Player bzw. der CD-Funktion eines normalen 60-70€ DVD-Players aufzunehmen. Also, Plattenspieler, die überhaupt gut genug klingen, um Dynamikunterschiede wahrzunehmen und keine Störgeräusche zu haben. Wenn ich den USB-Plattenspieler meines Vaters für 50€ anhöre, hört man da auch exreme Dynamikunterschiede zu nem CD-Player, nämlich dumpfen Bass, fehlende Höhen und zerschredderte Mitten - da hört sich ein Gramophon aus nem Retrofilm ja besser an



Was aber nach meiner Erfahrung eher am miesen Tonabnehmer liegen dürfte...der Plattenspieler an sich hat meiner Meinung nach nur einen geringen Einfluss auf den Klang (Gleichlaufschwankung, Motorrumpeln, Tonarmlagerung).
Aber ein guter Tonabnehmer gehört halt zum Plattenspieler dazu und kostet auch einiges...von daher kann ich dir da schon recht geben ^^


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2010)

klar, der Tonabnehmer ist natürlich das entscheidende (und zwar nicht nur im Lehm-verkaufenden Gewerbe...  ). Und auch das teure. Aber das Teil von meinem Vater hat dazu auch noch gleichlaufschwankungen, und selbst wenn es keine SCHWANKUNGEN hat: ich würd da nicht drauf vertrauen, dass das Teil dann korrekt mit 33RPM läuft...  nachher gehst Du zu nem Konzert und wunderst Dich, dass der Sänger in Wahrheit ne Frau ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn ich den USB-Plattenspieler meines Vaters für 50€ anhöre, hört man da auch exreme Dynamikunterschiede zu nem CD-Player, nämlich dumpfen Bass, fehlende Höhen und zerschredderte Mitten - da hört sich ein Gramophon aus nem Retrofilm ja besser an


 
Und das höre ich immer so. Platten klingen dumpfer, haben weniger Höhen und Tiefen, und die Mitteltöne klinen "verwaschen".
Mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass ein guter Plattenspieler eben Geld kostet und ein 100€ Modell das halt nicht bietet (trotz neuer Nadel).

Dass die CDs heute nur noch billigst produziert werden, wundert mich nicht, der Musikindustrie schwimmen die fetten Felle davon, sie vesuchen an allen Ecken und Enden Geld zu sparen (nur nicht an ihren Partys und Preisverleihungen ), dass sich das auf die Qualität auswirkt ist nur logisch.

Ich kauf mir eh keine CDs mehr, ich kaufe mir den Titel im Netz, den einen, den ich haben will, auch keine Alben oder sowas, brauche ich nicht.
Den Track, den ich gute finde, kaufe ich mir, kostet 99 Cent, damit kann ich leben.

die Künstler leben eh nur noch von ihren Konzerten, denn damit verdienen sie das meiste Geld und darauf hat die Musikindusitrie keinen Einfluss, da verdienen sie nicht mit, das ärgert sie und die illegaler Downloader sind die, auf die es dann abgewalzt wird, anstatt sich an der eigenen Nase zu fassen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> nachher gehst Du zu nem Konzert und wunderst Dich, dass der Sänger in Wahrheit ne Frau ist


 
Jetzt wird einem auf klar, wieso das Cover irgendwie nie zur Scheibe passte, aber doch richtig war.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass die CDs heute nur noch billigst produziert werden, wundert mich nicht, der Musikindustrie schwimmen die fetten Felle davon, sie vesuchen an allen Ecken und Enden Geld zu sparen (nur nicht an ihren Partys und Preisverleihungen ), dass sich das auf die Qualität auswirkt ist nur logisch.


 Das hast Du falsch verstanden: die geben sich sogar extra nochmal mehr Mühe, um die CD "lauter" zu machen, und dann geht halt Dynamik flöten. Das ganz ist mit modernen PCs und Software halt auch viel einfacher als früher, leg mal ne CD aus Anfang der 90er ein und dann eine von heute - klingt fast doppelt so laut, obwohl der Peak (lauteste Stelle) bei beiden in etwa gleich ist. Früher konnte man das aber (selbst wenn man wollte) rein technisch gar nicht viel "lauter" machen, ohne dann Störgräusche zu haben.

Die Pre-Master-Bänder einfach auf CD zu pressen würde in vielen Fällen viel besser klingen, zB auch Metallica - Death Magnet. Da haben die kurioserweise das Album für die SingStar / GuitarHero (bin nicht sicher) auch rausgebraucht, und zwar NICHT nachgemastert, sondern so, wie es klang, bevor das Label das Pre-master nochmal "lauter" gemacht hat - und die SingStar-Version klingt viel besser als die CD-Version! 

Bei elektronischer Musik ist das ganze oft nicht so schlimm, da klingt es oft sogar DURCH das starke "komprimieren" des Songs besser bzw. charakteristisch, zB recht bekanntes Beispiel diese Coverversion "Call on me", da "pumpt" die Drum die gesamte Melodie quasi weg, hör mal zB bei 0:30min mal mit Drum und achte dann auf den kurzen Break bei 0:45min ohne Drum: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt2JDJExUhc hört sich fast so an, als wenn man mehrfach schnell die Hände aufs Ohr tut und wieder weg  Das macht den Song dann sogar charakteristischer (ICH find den aber Mist  ), und vom Sound her isses nicht schlimm, weil da ja keine Jazzgitarre oder "natürliche" Drums oder eine klare egitarre usw. zu hören ist, bei dem die Klangdynamik die Musik nochmal besser macht.




> die Künstler leben eh nur noch von ihren Konzerten, denn damit verdienen sie das meiste Geld und darauf hat die Musikindusitrie keinen Einfluss, da verdienen sie nicht mit


 Na klar verdienen die mit, Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass eine Band, die zB bei Emi oder Sony ist, ein Konzert gibt und Emi / Sony dabei nichts abbekommt? Die managen ja die Band, organisieren im Grunde die Touren und bekommen dafür selbstverständlich auch nicht grad wenig Geld. Oft liegen sogar die Rechte der Songs beim label (nicht nur bei den Plastikbands, die gar nicht selber komponieren), d.h rechtlich muss die Band theoretisch sogar dem Label dafür zahlen, dass sie ihre eigenen Songs spielen - grotesk, aber so isses halt  mal davon abgesehen, dass einige Bands auch feste Verträge haben, bei denen sie quasi ein Festgehalt bekommen, egal wie erfolgreich die sind.

Nur ganz wenige Künstler sind SO erfolgreich, dass die selber die "Macht" haben, selber das meiste vom Kuchen abzubekommen. zb so jemand wie Madonna usw.


Das schlimme ist, dass die Kohle mit wenigen Superstars verdient wird und kleinere Underdroundlabels, die wirklich ehrliche Musik machen, kaum Umsatz haben, deren Bands dann logischerweise auch nicht. Viele Bands, die ich höre und die "in der Szene" sogar recht erfolgreich sind, haben trotzdem ganz normale Jobs, weil sie von der Musik gar nicht leben könnten... 5000 verkaufte Alben sind da schon ein MegaErfolg => sagen wir mal 15€ pro Album => ohne Steuern und abzüglich des Shop-Gewinns bleiben mit viel goodwill 10€ => also 50.000€. Wie viele Alben pro Jahr? Mehr als eines ist kaum drin. Also: für 50.000€ muss die gesamte Band ein Jahr leben, selbst bei ner 2-Mann-band sind das dann grad mal 2000€ im Monat, und da sind noch gar nicht die Kosten und Abzüge für Miete, Instrumente, weitere betiligte Tontechniker, das Label, Einkommenssteuer usw. dabei...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das hast Du falsch verstanden: die geben sich sogar extra nochmal mehr Mühe, um die CD "lauter" zu machen, und dann geht halt Dynamik flöten. Das ganz ist mit modernen PCs und Software halt auch viel einfacher als früher, leg mal ne CD aus Anfang der 90er ein und dann eine von heute - klingt fast doppelt so laut, obwohl der Peak (lauteste Stelle) bei beiden in etwa gleich ist. Früher konnte man das aber (selbst wenn man wollte) rein technisch gar nicht viel "lauter" machen, ohne dann Störgräusche zu haben.


 
Das hat aber mit qualitativ guter Produktion nichts zu tun, sondern nur noch damit, möglichst mit wenig Aufwand viel rauszuholen und das ist dann für mich billigst produzieren.
Ich hab aus den frühen 2000er noch CDs, aber die Songs habe ich ja auf HDD gerippt, damit ich die CD nicht mehr rausholen muss. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Na klar verdienen die mit, Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass eine Band, die zB bei Emi oder Sony ist, ein Konzert gibt und Emi / Sony dabei nichts abbekommt? Die managen ja die Band, organisieren im Grunde die Touren und bekommen dafür selbstverständlich auch nicht grad wenig Geld. Oft liegen sogar die Rechte der Songs beim label (nicht nur bei den Plastikbands, die gar nicht selber komponieren), d.h rechtlich muss die Band theoretisch sogar dem Label dafür zahlen, dass sie ihre eigenen Songs spielen - grotesk, aber so isses halt  mal davon abgesehen, dass einige Bands auch feste Verträge haben, bei denen sie quasi ein Festgehalt bekommen, egal wie erfolgreich die sind.


 
Die verdienen weniger daran als ihnen lieb ist, denn viele Bands gründen einfach ihr eigenes Label und vermarkten sich darüber.
Dass ich nicht von den DSDS und Popstars Castingtypen rede, sollte daher einleuchten. 
Die haben eh Knebelverträge, die man mit Leuten wie U2, Robbie Williams oder Scooter nicht vergleichen kann.
Das letzte Konzert, was ich besucht hatte, war Scooter in Hamburg. Die vermarkten sich selbst, die haben ihr eigenes Label, keiner der Musikkonzerne verdient Geld, wenn die ein Konzert geben.
Das gleiche gilt für die Pet Shop Boys und wen auch immer. Die vermarkten ihre CDS zwar über Universal, Sony BMG und wen auch immer, aber ihre Konzerte vermarkten sie selbst, nur der Konzertveranstalter kassiert mit.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das höre ich immer so. Platten klingen dumpfer, haben weniger Höhen und Tiefen, und die Mitteltöne klinen "verwaschen".
> Mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass ein guter Plattenspieler eben Geld kostet und ein 100€ Modell das halt nicht bietet (trotz neuer Nadel).



Also da muss ich ganz klar sagen, das liegt zum einen an nem grottig justierten System, zu wenig anpressdruck, und an nem schlechten System selbst, allein ein System für meine Turntabels kostet schon knapp 70-80€ ( Ortofon Super OM 10 ) 
Und nen guter Plattenspieler mit Direktantrieb kost auch nochmal gut geld ( hat dafür aber keine gleichlaufschwankungen ) Riemengetriebene Plattenspieler kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus. 

@Herbboy nuja da man bei Elektronischer Musik eh fast immer nen Compressor als effekt mit einsezt ist ne abschmischung mit nem Compressor total unnötig, genau aus diesen gründen hab ich eigentlich den Klang von schallplatten viel lieber bei Techno.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die verdienen weniger daran als ihnen lieb ist, denn viele Bands gründen einfach ihr eigenes Label und vermarkten sich darüber.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 Das sind aber ja alles Superstars. Eine noch unbekannte Band muss EXTREM viel glück haben, um ohne Majorlabel bekannt zu werden, und majorlabel = "Hungerlohn", um es mal drastisch zu sagen. Und grad zB die PSB kannst Du eh nicht als Beispiel nehmen, die haben in einer Zeit angefangen, als das Business noch ganz anders lief und man mit EINER top10-Single im Grunde schon seine Rente einreichen konnte     Scooter. PSB, Depeche Mode, Robie Williams, Madonna - die haben alle ne Weile gebraucht, um die Macht zu haben, selber Bedingungen stellen zu können. Das sind nicht mal 1% der professionellen Musiker... 


@dfence: das versteh ich jetzt nicht - wenn sowohl bei CD als auch bei vinyl die Abmischung die gleiche ist, wieso hast Du dann "deswegen" eines von beiden lieber? ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Eine unbekannte Band hat auch kein Plattenvertrag bei einem Major Label, die tingeln durch die Clubs und spielen so.
Oder eben machen selbst was, wie das viele Bands in der Dance Szene machen.

Die Pet Shop Boys fielen mir ein, weil ich letztens was über die gelesen hatte. 

Heute leben die Majors nur noch von Casting Bands und den wenigen Superstars, die sie unter Vertrag haben.
Die breite Masse ist bei unabhängigen Labels oder macht eben ihr eigenes Ding.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. August 2010)

Das habt ihr ja schon gut erklärt, weil CDs etwas übersteuert aufgenommen werden dank dem Kompressor, also die Scheiben die ich auch als CD´s hab, hab ich mir trotzdem von Platte gerippt. 
Die was ich am klang besser finde bei Platten, die Bässe sind Teilweise einfach straffer und wuchtiger, der hang zum dröhnen bei hoher Lautstärke ist nicht so derb wie bei CD´s, die Hohen Töne sind nicht so aufdringlich. Das Gesamte Klangbild ist etwas Harmonischer find ich. 
Gibt nur wenige CD´s die wirklich besser als ne Platte klingen, das sind z.b die Prodigy CD´s Music for the Jilted Generation und die Fat of the Land, die sind meiner meinung nach einfach verdammt gut abgemischt allein schon wegen dem Dolby Pro Logic II klingen die Prodigy´s besser von CD ( sind auch so ziemlich die einzigen scheiben die ich in Dolby Surround geniesse ) 
Ansonst wie gesagt ich kauf mir meine Musik lieber auf Schallplatte als auf CD, wobei das langsam aber sicher immer unbezahlbarer wird leider, die lezte Single Schallplatte hat mich satte 22€ gekostet, oder ich sollt den Plattenladen meines Vertrauens mal wechseln *g*


----------



## Two-Face (20. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Wie gross ist der Klangliche Unterschied zwischen CDs und MP3s? Ab welcher Klasse Boxen gibt es einen merklichen Unterschied oder gibt es so gut wie keinen Unterschied?


 
Also ich kopiere meine CDs immer auf WMA losless auf PC, aber auch mit MP3 @ 320kb/s hört sich das schon besser an, wie ich finde.

Kann sein, dass der Ton dadurch etwas verfälscht wird (deutlich mehr Bass bzw. "Druck" im Klang) aber ich finde es von PC aus besser.

Mir wurde allerdings gesagt, dass sich gewöhnliche CD-Player/Hi-Fi-Anlagen immernoch besser anhören, bei heutigen CDs kann ich mir das allerdings nicht ganz vorstellen.

Frage@Usern: Ich habe mal erfahren, dass das Kopieren von Liedern auf MP3 illiegal sei, da hierdurch eine Änderung am Quellmaterial vorgenommen wird. Inwiefern stimmt das bzw. stimmt das nicht?


----------



## Zoon (20. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Aber wieso denn nicht? Logisch gesehen sind alle Details die es gibt auf der Platte analog, nirgends muss mann Abstriche machen. Bei der MP3 dagegen gehen Details bei der Digitalisierung verloren.



Genauso ist es im Prinzip, bei der Standardabtastrate von 44.1 khZ von CD bzw MP3 sind halt immer noch zwischen je 2 Abtastungen "Lücken" bzw. dafür muss ein Näherungswert herhalten, während ja von Schallplatte dauerhaft abgetastet wird. Besser sieht schon mit Audiomaterial aus was mit 96 KhZ / 24 Bit oder besser aufgezeichnet wurde und auch wiedergegeben werden kann.
Also genauso ein Unterschied als wenn man ein Foto analog, mit ner 5MP Kompakten oder ner 1D Mark3 oder Hasselblad H3D aufnimmt.

Den Großteil machts aber mit dem Mastern aus was zu dem Mythos bringt. Schallplattenproduktion ist teuer, da gibts halt schneller Ärger wenn durch Clipping die Pressmatrize unbrauchbar wird. Zudem ist analoges Abmischen halt doch ein wenig anders: Beim Aufnehmen kann man auch ein kleines Mü über 0 hinausgehen während das bei Digital sofort verzerrt. Zum Beispiel ein gutes Tape aufgenommen auf einem guten Deck kann man problemlos +2 dB über 0 auspegeln (je nach Musikquelle + Erfahrung des Users).

Wieder ds schöne Beispiel bei analoger Fotografie, manche legen eine guten ISO200 Film ein und stellen die Cam trotzdem anders ein und "pushen" den Film auf ISO400, und passen die Entwicklung des Bildes danach darauf an.



Nixtreme schrieb:


> Hat mal einer Death Magnetic von Metallica gehört? Zum Davonrennen! Dynamikumfang praktisch nicht vorhanden..



Da gabs doch vorher geleaktes Material im Netz was sich besser anhörte wie die CD (war wohl die Rohaufnahme direkt vom Soundboard)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. August 2010)

> Genauso ist es im Prinzip, bei der Standardabtastrate von 44.1 khZ von CD bzw MP3 sind halt immer noch zwischen je 2 Abtastungen "Lücken" bzw. dafür muss ein Näherungswert herhalten, während ja von Schallplatte dauerhaft abgetastet wird. Besser sieht schon mit Audiomaterial aus was mit 96 KhZ / 24 Bit oder besser aufgezeichnet wurde und auch wiedergegeben werden kann.



Schön und gut, nur wird immer wieder vernachlässigt das auch eine Schallplatte keine unendlich hohe Auflösung hat. Die wird nämlich durch das Material begrenzt, man kann die Schwingungen nicht unendlich klein ins Vinyl fräsen ohne das die Nadel dann einfach alles mit sich reißt wenn sie durchläuft.


----------



## keendeen (20. August 2010)

generell wollt ich mal in den raum werfen das analoge medien manchmal völlig unterschätzt werden. digital ist nicht immer besser. bei 35mm film ist es zum beispiel so, der hat eine vielfach höhere auflösung als fullhd.


----------



## Zerebo (20. August 2010)

Und wenn interessiert das?
Ich glaub nicht das irgend ein normaler Mensch nen 35mm Beamer bei sich stehen hat und in Kinos wird wohl kaum Full HD Auflösung gefahren.
Die haben da 4k oder 2k Beamer und das reicht auch locker für analoge Filme.
Durch das ganze kopieren und rumgeschnippele und noch mehr kopieren wird die Auflösung sicher nicht besser bei den analogen Filmen.
Kannst mir wohl kaum erzählen das in den analogen Zeiten das Bild in den Kinos besser war....


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Frage@Usern: Ich habe mal erfahren, dass das Kopieren von Liedern auf MP3 illiegal sei, da hierdurch eine Änderung am Quellmaterial vorgenommen wird. Inwiefern stimmt das bzw. stimmt das nicht?


 
Nö, ist es nicht, am Quellmaterial wird nichts geändert, wie kommst du darauf? Die Lieder auf der CD bleihen doch so, wie sie sind.

Du hast immer noch das Recht von den CDs, die du besitzt, eine Sicherheitskopie zu machen, egal ob du das auf CD brennst oder als MP3/WMA/was auch immer auf dem Rechner lässt.
Du darfst nur den Kopierschutz nicht umgehen, das ist alles.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. August 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Frage@Usern: Ich habe mal erfahren, dass das Kopieren von Liedern auf MP3 illiegal sei, da hierdurch eine Änderung am Quellmaterial vorgenommen wird. Inwiefern stimmt das bzw. stimmt das nicht?



Ob nun eine Änderung des Quellmaterial vorliegt sei mal dahin gestellt (denke nein), aber es kommt auch nicht darauf an. Eine private Kopie ist jederzeit möglich. Diese darfst du sogar an Verwandte und nahe Bekannte verteilen. Ein sehr altes Urteil (noch zu analog Kopien) sagt bis zu 7 Kopien sind möglich. Ob das für digitale Kopien gilt ist umstritten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast immer noch das Recht von den CDs, die du besitzt, eine Sicherheitskopie zu machen, egal ob du das auf CD brennst oder als MP3/WMA/was auch immer auf dem Rechner lässt.
> Du darfst nur den Kopierschutz nicht umgehen, das ist alles.



"Sicherheitskopien" gibt es nur bei Computerprogrammen. Und die darfst du auch nur machen, wenn der Rechteinhaber nicht kostenlos für Ersatz sorgen kann. Bei Musik und Film gelten aber die Regeln über die Privatkopie. Mangels Verweis gelten die Regeln für die Provatkopie nicht für Computerprogramme (lex specialis).


----------



## Two-Face (20. August 2010)

Also nach meinem Kenntnisstand darf alles privat auf den PC kopiert werden, das keinen Kopierschutz besitzt.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. August 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also nach meinem Kenntnisstand darf alles privat auf den PC kopiert werden, das keinen Kopierschutz besitzt....



... sofern sie weder unmittelbar noch mittelbar Erwerbszwecken dienen und  soweit nicht zur Vervielfältigung eine offensichtlich rechtswidrig  hergestellte oder öffentlich zugänglich gemachte Vorlage verwendet wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ein sehr altes Urteil (noch zu analog Kopien) sagt bis zu 7 Kopien sind möglich. Ob das für digitale Kopien gilt ist umstritten.


 
Das Urteil kenne ich auch und ist, soweit ich informiert bin, auch immer noch zutreffend.

Es gibt von der Musikindustrie das Bestreben, das so zu machen wie in der Gaming Industrie, dass man nicht mehr die CD kauft, sondern nur noch die Lizenz diese CD abspielen zu dürfen, dann würde auch das Recht auf Kopien wegfallen, da man nicht mehr der "Besitzer" der CD ist, sondern nur noch deren Inhalt (für den Zeitraum, wo diese Lizenz gilt, mit der man die Musik hören darf).



Pokerclock schrieb:


> "Sicherheitskopien" gibt es nur bei Computerprogrammen. Und die darfst du auch nur machen, wenn der Rechteinhaber nicht kostenlos für Ersatz sorgen kann. Bei Musik und Film gelten aber die Regeln über die Privatkopie. Mangels Verweis gelten die Regeln für die Provatkopie nicht für Computerprogramme (lex specialis).


 
Nun ja, wenn ich eine CD kopiere und die dann im Auto hören, damit meine original CD nicht zerkratzen oder geklaut werden kann, wie nennst du das denn?
Ist für mich eine Sicherheitskopie.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenn ich eine CD kopiere und die dann im Auto hören, damit meine original CD nicht zerkratzen oder geklaut werden kann, wie nennst du das denn? Ist für mich eine Sicherheitskopie.


  Tja, Terminus aus dem Urheberrecht. Für manche Leute ist eine Firma auch nur ein Synonym für den Begriff "Unternehmen". Lt. HGB ist es aber der Name des Unternehmens mit dem es im Handelsverkehr auftritt.  So ist das auch im Urheberrecht. Die Sicherungskopie ist ungleich der Privatkopie.


----------



## keendeen (20. August 2010)

zum thema abmischung... finde das michal jacksons songs extrem gut abgemischt wurden...


----------



## Tight86 (20. August 2010)

Was wären denn dem TT-DR Tool nach eine gute Dynamik?
Das(was ich mir schon dachte) schlechste Ergebnis war ne 4 
Das beste eine 15.

Ohhman war eigentlich dabei einen Weit ausführlicheren Post zu schreiben aber da ich so dumm war und den Browser geschlossen hab, hab ich kein Bock nochmal alles zu schreiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Tight86 schrieb:


> Ohhman war eigentlich dabei einen Weit ausführlicheren Post zu schreiben aber da ich so dumm war und den Browser geschlossen hab, hab ich kein Bock nochmal alles zu schreiben.


 
Oder man drück versehendlich die "zurück Taste" am Browser und schon ist alles weg, ist mir auch schon passiert.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. August 2010)

4 ist wohl das schlechteste Ergebnis. Das Beste was ich hatte war 20 (Command and Conquer Soundtracks, weiß nur nicht mehr welcher).

Die Peak-Werte sind interessant. Steht da "over" ist Clipping angesagt. Die Werte unter "rms" zeigen die maximale Differenz zwischen lautesten und leisesten Ton. Das Maximum, was ich da hatte waren 42 db. Zum Vergleich Mainstream-Kram kommt meistens auf 10-15 db.


----------



## Tight86 (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder man drück versehendlich die "zurück Taste" am Browser und schon ist alles weg, ist mir auch schon passiert.


Naja nach über 26.000 Beiträge, glaube ich dir das gerne 
Nich war, Benchmeister xD


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. August 2010)

> Oder man drück versehendlich die "zurück Taste" am Browser und schon ist alles weg, ist mir auch schon passiert.



Also bei mir im Forefox reicht ein Druck auf "STRG+Z" (also Rückgängig), damit der Post wieder da is


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Jop, das gibts beim IE auch, aber der Text, den du geschrieben hast, ist weg, was auch logisch ist, denn woher soll der Explorer wissen, was du geschrieben hast.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. August 2010)

ne, bei mir ist der Text dann wieder da, der wird vom Firefox wahrscheinlich beim schließen des Tabs zwischengespeichert...

hab es gerade nochmal probiert, den oberen Text geschrieben, im Tab von PCGHX auf Wiki gewechselt, wieder zurück, in das Textfeld geklickt und STRG+Z gedrückt...tadaaa, alles wieder da


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Fred durchgelesen, zu Faul, also habt bisschen Rücksicht falls etwas schon angesprochen wurde .

Eine 128er MP3 hört man bereits mit einen günstigen PC-Soundsystem heraus, an nem Z5500 mehr als mit nem X-540, allerdings hört man mit den Dingern keine weitere Steigerung. Fürs Hören auf einer "richtigen" Anlage reicht alles über 256kbit/s, FLAC als Dateiformat kann bei gut gemasterten CDs leichte Vorteile bringen, wenn man die Scheibe kennt.
Leider ist ein rippen in eine FLAC bei neuen CDs so gut wie kaum noch möglich, da viele CDs nahe der Vollaussteuerung gemastert sind (), ich hab bis jetzt aber nur Mischpulte unter den Fingern gehabt die einen normalen Regelbereich haben, also einen der auch unter -3dB geht . 
Wenn eine Schallplatte "Dumpf" klingt, dann ist entweder das Tonabnahmesystem ******* oder die Vorverstärkung ist ungeeignet/minderwertig. Zu einem geringen Teil spielt (NUR) hier auch das Kabel mit rein (->Kabelkapazität). Allerdings reichen auch gut konstruierte Kabel für Ottonormalverbraucher .
In der Theorie ist eine Schallplatte nicht im Obertonspektrum limitiert (CD ->20kHz|), dass kann Klangliche Vorteile bringen - obwohl der Mensch diese Töne gar nicht mehr bewusst aufnehmen kann.

Jetzt wollte ich noch irgendwas schreiben, habs aber vergessen .


----------



## thysol (20. August 2010)

Ich denke Webradio wird fuer meine geplanten Klipsch RB-81 ausreichen.


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2010)

Webradio hat meist eine Miese Quali, zumindest die der öff.Rechtl. hier. 128er Codec , wenn man Glück hat vielleicht mal nen 192er.


----------



## Tight86 (21. August 2010)

Hab mit dem TT-DR tool ein lied mit wert 17 gefunden ohne clipping
Dabei handelt es sich um ein Lied der Final Fantasy Reihe.
Die meisten dieser Lieder zeigen kein Over an.
Was ich mir auch schon gedacht habe.


----------

